# Slat Board vs. Peg Board



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

I have an opportunity to buy some slat board very cheap. I am wondering how hard it would be to make parts to fit into the slat to make storage for tools and other things. I think that slats look a lot nicer then peg board but peg board might be easer to use. Right now I can get a piece of slat board 94"x1"x47" for less then $2 at an auction if it stays this low. If it goes up how much would be a good price for it? Here is a picture of the piece.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I have always seen metal brackets used with this type of board. Are the slots wide enough that you can get a strong enough piece of wood in to hold the heaviest tool you want to place on the board?


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

I am not sure how big the slots are in the board or what type of wood I could put in there. I was thinking just about hanging tools and maybe a cabinet on it.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am going to build my own slat wall, using ripped strips of 3/4" sandply over 1×4 firring strips, and have designed my own attachments to use on it.

Should not be any problem at all to come up with attachments for manufactured sheets. That stuff sells for like $50 to $100 a sheet new is why I was making my own.

Hint. The correct size steel angle will go into the slot and then rotate to perpendicular to the wall.
This is what your shelf, hook, bracket, etc. is attached to.

I am considering about $2.50 to $3.00 per square foot will be my material cost and labor about double that.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Is that $2.00 per piece or per sf? If by piece, go with that. Tool holders are easy to make. With peg board, you need at least 3/4" furring strips behind it so the steel hooks can be inserted.


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Its $2 per piece and the nice thing is that it is off white so it will still be bright in the garage/shop but won't look dirty all the time too.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I love my slatwall. It is plenty strong (holds routers and my circular saw) and looks nice. The only thing is I had to order hooks online. They aren't available locally anywhere.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the head of a 3/8 or 1/2" carriage bolt will fit in the slot.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We installed slatwall for a commercial job. The job turned out perfect and the slatwall was perfect for the retail set up. Only light items would be hung.

However, let me caution you. The pic you have shown appears to be MDF without any metal inserts in the slats themselves. If that is the case, you will have to purchase the metal inserts that go into the slats in order to prevent the slats from ripping out under heavier loads. You can google slatwall and find all that is needed to know. If the metal inserts come with the slatwall, then that would be great. If not, I would pass. If I recall correctly, the metal inserts were about 1/2 my total costs on the material. I do remember I paid right at 1000.00 for the sheets and the metal inserts.

My opinion is that peg board is really hard to heat for price and strength. Easy to hang. When hanging peg board we just use scrap plywood that we rip at a 45 degree angle and use one piece on the wall as a hanging cleat and the other fastened to the peg board.

Peg board.for a shop setting, slatwall sure can dress up the wall and is well suited for retail outlets when used correctly.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

peg board cost more

yer call


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

I guess I will have to make a trip to the place and try to find out if there are metal in the slots


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, I would never use the boards without the metal inserts. I know a contractor who used the slatwall without the inserts, he told me the owner was trying to save money. The contractor was doing a closet system. The contractor told me the weight on the hardware pulled through the slats because they never used the metal. That would be a mess. I can say the last time I bought peg board was about 8 years ago. The stuff just seems to hold up. It has certainly been a while since buying peg board but I don't think it was more then 20.00 per sheet. Pretty good price for a functional sheet that will last for a very long time.


----------

